# Removing IPOD Adapter and replace with LINE IN



## Tom4Panic (Jan 3, 2008)

I recently was given a 2008 Passat for Christmas and it came with a a IPOD Adapter installed in the glove box. I don't have a IPOD but do have a DELL Jukebox MP3 Player. 
What kind of equipment do I need to replace the IPOD Adapter with a line in and is there any way to do it by not taking the radio out of the car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Removing IPOD Adapter and replace with LINE IN (Tom4Panic)*

you'll want to disconnect the ipod kit in the glovebox and connect this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
you'll also want to get a set of keys to take the stock ipod kit out
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## Tom4Panic (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Removing IPOD Adapter and replace with LINE IN ([email protected])*

Hey John!
Thank you for the info.
So I would need that special key to just take out the IPOD Adapter in the Glove Box? I don't need to take out the Radio in the dash also, do I? The key frightens me. 
I tried to pull on the adapter enclosure out to see what kind of connection it had but I could hardly get it out. Not a lot of slack back there, is there?


----------

